# Externe Festplatte



## BxX_KILLer (9. Juli 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Externen Festplatte.
Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert sie nicht mehr.
Das heisst beim Einschalten der Platte geht die Kontrollleuchte an.
Doch die Festplatte fährt nicht normal hoch, sondern gibt einen komischen ton von sich.
Für mich hört es sich nach einem "Hacken" an.
Das ist mir 2 Tage zuvor das erst mal passiert.
Nach langem googeln fad ich den Ratschlag alle Stecker Fest und Tief einzudrücken.
Dies befolgte ich und tatsächlich funktionierte sie danach wieder einwandfrei.
Aber leider nur für 2 Tage....
Und jetzt klappt dieser Trick nicht mehr.
Da auf der Festplatte wirklich wichtige Daten sind wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn mirhier jemand helfen könnte.

(die Festplatte ist mit USB verbunden und besitzt ein seperates Netzteil)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## D@nger (9. Juli 2006)

Das ist ja mal was. Selbst von meinem USB-Stick der einwandfrei funktioniert mache ich regelmäßig ein Backup. Aber wenn die HD dann auch noch Anzeichen für einen Defekt oder eine Störung zeigt dann erst recht...
Edit: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardw...atte-kaputt.html?highlight=externe+Festplatte


----------

